# fuse block diagram for 80 dasher diesel



## realengr (Jun 12, 2012)

Bentley manual only shows fuse block pics up to like...1978. Is the 1980 the same???

troubleshooting glow plug section talks about wire from terminal 86 to A12 on back and i'm not getting continuity. According to book that means that wire is bad. Will be tracing that down. But book is talking about fast glow circuit on 1981 diesels. heard Bentley manual was good but finding lots of information missing on 1980 diesels. Plugged relays into slots designated in book for 1978 since it looked similar and was the last year with pic and designation.


Anybody? Can't get glow plug circuit to work. Fusible link is ok.


----------



## realengr (Jun 12, 2012)

also noted that glow plug LED has always been flaky for last few months. flashes or barely goes on. Now does not come on at all and glow plug circuit not putting power to even fusible link input.


----------

